# برنامج بسيط جدا لتحويل الإحداثيات من النظام العالمي لنظام الشبكة الوطنية



## طوكر (9 مايو 2010)

هذا برنامج بسيط جدا بالإكسل لتحويل الإحداثيات من النظام العالمي (wgs84) إلى نظام الشبكة الوطنية (ngn) في جدة فقط تدخل الشماليات والشرقيات بدلاً من التي في الخانات (N) و (E) في قسم (NGN) وأريد منكم الدعاء لي فقط

هذا هو الرابط :
http://0563108319.110mb.com/Coord-Transforer.xls


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رماح بدر (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ابوحازم (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## alboush (8 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا المجهود
وسؤالي هل يوجد لديك برنامج مماثل لتحويل الاحداثيات في سورية


----------



## en_yasser75 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## حازم اسكندر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssss This File Good


----------



## talan77 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عزت محروس (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## taha bezza (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

49


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

50


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

61


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

62


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

:20:63


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

63


----------



## odwan (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (2 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (2 مارس 2011)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى لان الملف لايعمل


----------



## اديب (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (26 ديسمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك واسكنهم جناتة...
سؤالي اخي العزيز هذا يطبق في العراق


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## كبل (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك اله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كبل قال:


> شكرا بارك اله فيك



مشكورا اخى الفاضل


----------



## كبل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## محمد عسيل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يا حبيبنا أخبارك مقطوعة 
وصلت جدة ولا شنو حكاية احداثيات جدة ؟


اذا عايز العكس ممكن استخدم الصيغة الموجودة بعد التعديل


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## adel104 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

لم أتمكن من فتح أو تنزيل البرنامج ، أرجو رفعه على موقع آخر لو سمحت .


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (25 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (27 يناير 2013)

جزااااااااااااااك الله عنا خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoudmagdy1997 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## samirantre (29 ديسمبر 2022)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

